# What is it about the Shu Uemura eyelash curlers?



## fleur de lis (Jan 20, 2011)

That makes them so good?

  	I apologise for the really newbie-ish question! I've seen and heard so many people tout them as the best eyelash curlers ever, but I'm not sure what exactly it is about them that makes them the best?

  	Anyone able to explain/enlighten me?


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Jan 20, 2011)

I would have to say it's a combination of: 1) perfect curvature around the eye (curved enough to grab all of your lashes, but not so curved that it pinches the corners of your eyelids), and 2) the right amount of gentle (but not too gentle) pressure that gives you a curled appearance. A lot of cheaper eyelash curlers will give my lashes a sharp angle (which makes your lashes look like bug legs) instead of a true curl when you press down on the handle onto your lashes.

  	I remember reading an article nearly ten years ago about Shu Uemura (the makeup artist, passed away several years back) and how he worked for an extremely long time to engineer his lash curler perfectly, paying attention to every single tiny detail.


----------



## fleur de lis (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## smoohead (Feb 3, 2011)

I actually like the mini one better. I find it gets every lash and it hardly ever pinches.


----------



## Maddam Liana (Feb 10, 2011)

I was looking for it on Sephora 2 weeks ago and it said that they were going to stop carrying it in the US. So you should get one while you can.


----------



## StandingRoom (Mar 30, 2011)

You can still buy them on Shu Uemura's website, for the record -- just not in any other retailers.


----------



## adruci (Mar 30, 2011)

I bought a Shu eyelash curler 8 yrs ago from Heathrow dutyfree - it was in all the mags then as being the best and seriously I don't get it. It was wildly expensive at the time (about $44) and seriously I much prefer my MAC one. I never felt like it's "perfect curvature" was way to shallow to grab the lashes it needed to. Everyone has a different shaped eye socket and lash line and it DID NOT work for me. So don't believe the hype.


----------



## cavande (Apr 9, 2011)

I really love my Shu Uemura eyelash curler, but I'm not sure I see anything super special about it either. It does give my eyelashes a good curl, but I don't necessarily think they work some sort of magic that no other curlers can achieve.


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Apr 29, 2011)

I bought a Shu Uemura eyelash curler about a year ago and I can't say that I think it's anything different or super special. I saw someone raving about the NARS lash curler. I'm going to either try that one or MAC's next


----------



## Amber714 (May 4, 2011)

I have heard great reviews about this eye lash curler and will be looking to purchase one soon. I hope it lives up to its reputation


----------



## BeckyBenett (May 4, 2011)

ive only ever used shu uemura.. and since its something i dont need more than one of, i guess the price did not bother me.. also, it grabs all my eyelashes which i love..


----------



## Babylard (May 4, 2011)

The shu actually fails me. I love the tarte one more. It kind of depends on your eyes. You'd have to try it to see if it works for you.


----------



## MidnightSun (May 21, 2011)

I waited weeks for my Shu curler to arrive only to be disappointed when it got here because it doesn't grab all my lashes.


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (May 21, 2011)

It definitely depends on the curvature of your eyes. If you have very rounded eyes (in profile) vs. if your eyes/eye area is flatter.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 22, 2011)

I have never found a eyelash curler that makes my lashes look any different. I was blessed with a natural curl to my lashes ( thanks dad). So every eyelash curler I've tried makes my lashes look the exactly same after use as the did before. The one I havent tried is the Shu Uemura. Maybe I should?


----------



## lexijojohnson (May 25, 2011)

I don't know either - I had one and didn't care for it.  I prefer my $1 ELF one!


----------



## christiehuynh (Feb 15, 2012)

i find it amazing, it's that it actually gets the eyelashes that are right on the corner... some eyelash curlers pinch onto your eyelids. The Shu Uemura gets your eyelashes, it's really good for asian eyes especially! It gets the right shape, and it actually gets all your eyelashes. It's an eyelash curler that actually won't kill your eyelashes. Absolutely amazing <3


----------



## MrsBombshell (Apr 8, 2012)

This post just reminded me that I have to order a new Shu Uemura Eyelash Curler. I used one for years, needed a new one and by that point they had stopped selling in the US. So, I bought a Shiseido curler and didn't like it at all, and now have been using a Le Metier de Beaute Curler and while it is ok, it is no Shu Uemura. They are the absolute best curlers on the market and can turn any lashes into curled perfection.


----------



## Kat K (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't think the Shu Uemura eyelash curler is that amazing. It's good and it works decently well but I guess just not with my eye shape. I have very round eyes and it tends to miss the lashes on the outer corners of my eye. I'm still looking for my HG eye lash curler. It really all depends on the shape and curvature of your eyes.


----------



## MrsBombshell (Apr 17, 2012)

I think the Shu curler is amazing. I needed a new one just as they stopped selling in US stores, so I tried Shiseido and Le Metier de Beaute, and they don't come anywhere near Shu Uemura results for me.


----------



## Edelmc (Apr 18, 2012)

This may be a silly question but what is the thinking behind the half lash curler- to only curl the lashes on the outer half of the eye or to do your lashes in sections?


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah, to curl your outer lashes, particularly if they don't take to full lash curlers.


----------



## Kat K (May 20, 2012)

I've been using the Shu Uemura one for years now but I recently discovered the Shiseido Maquillage curler and it's definitely my new HG curler. It fits amazingly! And it is able to grab all my lashes (because it's wider than the Shu one) so I don't even need to use a half curler for the outer corners. The curvature is also wider so it may be great for those who find that the Shu one doesn't fit their eye shape perfectly. It truly truly works wonders. I would really urge anyone who isn't 100% satisfied with the Shu one to give the Maquillage one a try. I can't stop raving about it to my friends. It's just the best.


----------



## josephine90 (Apr 21, 2013)

its the only eyelash curler i have and i love it!! i makes my lashes curl way easier than cheaper brands! maybe i ll try the shiseido one in the future!


----------



## Ms Jelena (Sep 17, 2013)

I love shu uemura eyelash curlers - they really give an amazing curl. Question - do any of you replace them after 6 months, as per the instructions the curler comes with?


----------



## MissTT (Sep 17, 2013)

You shouldn't need to replace the curlers themselves, only the pads. Well, I guess the companies tell you to do that, but I've never actually needed to replace one. i still have my old Revlon one and I don't think I even ever replaced the pads. Yeah, I'm lazy.

  I wanted the Shu a few years back and of course it was discontinued in the US. Instead I picked up the Shiseido. I've never pinched my eyes so many times in my life. Here it is 2 years later and I'm still using it b/c I spent so much money on it. Ugh! I found the Shu available again so I was thinking about trying it. Then two things happened. One, I got a free curler from Sephora. Two, the Lancome rep said they bought the rights to the Shu Uemera and now produce the same curler with the Lancome name slapped on it. Now I don't know what to do. I don't want to try the Sephora version b/c if the Shu is truly better then I'd rather give the Sephora one away as a gift. If I purchase the Shu I will be spending more than I need to due to shipping and probably can't return it. The Lancome version will be cheaper for me, however, at least one reviewer says the Lancome version isn't identical. I don't want to just be drinking the Shu-laid. Any suggestions?

  I read the Shu and Shiseido are great for those with flat eyes. Does that sound true to you have used it?


----------



## Ms Jelena (Sep 18, 2013)

MssTT, it does wonders on my friend's lashes and she's got quite flat eyes with tiny lashes. Give it a go at the counter and see how you like it  x


----------



## MissTT (Sep 18, 2013)

Unfortunately no counter near me. I don't think we can pick up the Shu at counters in the US. Online only. I don't have flat eyes, but was wondering if that is why the Shiseido constantly pinches me.


----------



## ladyjamire (Jun 13, 2014)

are these better than heated eyelash curlers i have the straightest hard to curl lashes i don't think i have ever successfully been able to curl them,does anyone think these could do the trick?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 21, 2014)

I recently repurchased one after having been without it for years.  When Shu pulled out of America, I had to go with other brands.  I kept meaning to order from the website once it had a U.S. side but I'm so funny about shipping.  I feel I have to buy a lot to justify shipping so I kept putting it off.  Finally broke down.  I think the shu just fits the shape of my eye better than other curlers.  I've never used a heated curler so I can't compare. If you are ordering from the U.S. site just try and wait for a good gift.  I'm sorry I missed out on the lipgloss set from a few weeks ago.  I just wish this site offered all the glitter shadows.


----------



## MeJaneYouTarzan (Jun 21, 2014)

What shape eyes is the Shu best for? As in curvature... it's it better for flatter eyes or rounder eyes?


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 22, 2014)

ladyjamire said:


> are these better than heated eyelash curlers i have the straightest hard to curl lashes i don't think i have ever successfully been able to curl them,does anyone think these could do the trick?


  I've never tried a heated one, but I got a "heat stick" from Sephora.  You put your mascara on, heat up this little stick with a wand on the end, then brush the wand through your eye lashes to curl them. It does work well.   I also have the Shu Uemura.  It works well but I did sometimes pinch the skin on my eyes.


----------



## ladyjamire (Jun 25, 2014)

I had one of them but was using it on bare lashes, will have to try it with mascara on thanks xx


----------

